# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ][: وجبات الخطوط الجوية للأشخاص كثيرين السفر:][

## غرورالورد

الخطوط الجويه السعوديه 
 
الخطوط الجويه الكويتيه 
 
الخطوط الجويه القطرية 
 
الخطوط الجويه الاماراتية 

طيران الخليج 
 
الخطوط الجويه المصرية 
 

الخطوط الجويه اليابانيه
 
الخطوط الجويه الإيرانيه 
[IMG]http://img48.**************/img48/5856/air3rm7.jpg[/IMG] 
الخطوط الجويه الهنديه 
 
الخطوط الجويه الصينيه 
[IMG]http://img526.**************/img526/491/air5hy5.jpg[/IMG] 
الخطوط الجويه البريطانية 
 
الخطوط الجويه الكنديه 
[IMG]http://img126.**************/img126/40/air7cl6.jpg[/IMG] 
الخطوط الجويه الجامايكيه 
[IMG]http://img148.**************/img148/471/air6ge3.jpg[/IMG] 
منقول

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكوورة خيتوو على الصور
ويعطيج ربي العااافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة اختي
غرور الورد
على الصووورالرووعة عطاج الله العافية
حنكتااات السعودية
تحياتي
ريحانو

----------


## غرورالورد

توتة بحرانية

مرورك اثلج صدري
تسلمي

----------


## غرورالورد

.:روح وريحان:.

طلتك الحلوة رسمت على 
وجهي البسمة
ألف شكر لكي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووووو ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## غرورالورد

الؤلؤ
الف شكر على الطله الخفيفه

----------


## القلب المرح

*الخطوط الجويه السعوديه
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه الكويتيه
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه القطرية
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه الاماراتية
*

*
طيران الخليج
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه المصرية
*

*
*


*الخطوط الجويه اليابانيه

*

*الخطوط الجويه الإيرانيه
*

*[IMG]http://img48.**************/img48/5856/air3rm7.jpg[/IMG]
*

*الخطوط الجويه الهنديه
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه الصينيه
*

*[IMG]http://img526.**************/img526/491/air5hy5.jpg[/IMG]
*

*الخطوط الجويه البريطانية
*

*
*

*الخطوط الجويه الكنديه
*

*[IMG]http://img126.**************/img126/40/air7cl6.jpg[/IMG]
*

*الخطوط الجويه الجامايكيه
*

*[IMG]http://img148.**************/img148/471/air6ge3.jpg[/IMG]*

*كالعاادة مخطوووووف* 
*تحياتي للجميع ..**

*

----------


## أسرار الليل

هههههههههههههههه
ما عجبني ولا واحد <<< لأنش منتي جوعانه خخخخخ
مشكوور اخوي على الصور
تحياااااااااتي
أسرار الليل

----------


## hope

يسلمووو على الصور

يعطيك ربي الف عـافيه ..

ننتظر جديد خطفك ..


تحياتي
حور

----------


## سيناريو

*ماني ماني شهيتيني للسفر  الحين ويش اسوي خخخخخخ*

----------


## بسمة انتظار

يعطيك العافية أخوي أني صحيح من زمان موراكبة طيارة بس حصل ليي أشوف أطباقهم الحين في البيت
إن شاء الله في أقل من سنه أركبها

----------


## عواميه حلوه

الحمدلله ولا واحد عدل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ على قولتهم ما يعجبني العجب ولا صيام برجب <<<<<<< معني اصوم رجب

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوووووووور خيو 
حسيت احسن شي طيران الخليج والخطوط الجويه القطريه 
عاااد الخطوط الجويه الايرانيه 
جربتها يحطون لك رز اخضر وععععععععع 
طعمه لله الحمد 
الله لايراويك وياه 
مشكوور مره ثانيه ع الصور
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
في انتظار جديدك
خيتك :أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ويليييييي قلوووب جوعتني* 
*روح بسرعه اشتري ليي جعت اني ماليي شغل كووح بس مو تاكله عني*
*تسلم اخوي ع الصور*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار المزيد*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الشكر لكم جميعاً ع الردوود* 
*ويعطيكم الله العافيه* 
*ويالله كل نفر يختار له وجبه وإن شاء الله يزور بلاد هالوجبه* 

*تحياتي للجميع  ..*

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

:bigsmile:  :amuse:  :bigsmile:  :amuse: 

يسلمووو .. القلب المرح ..
 ع الصور ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله يسلمك*
*شكرا لك عالتواجد* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## ندى الكوثر

الله شهويتوني على السفر 
يعطيكم ربي العافيه

----------


## mod88

_يسلمووو .. القلب المرح ..
ع الصور .._

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي عالصور 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## غرورالورد

كأن الموضوع مكرر؟
انا متاكده!http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32046

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكورين جميعا عالمرور الكريم*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه*
*غرور الورد اعتذر عالتكرار*
*وان شاء المشرفين يدمجو الموضوعين لتكرارهما وبهما ردود الاعضاء الكرام*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه ..

تم دمج الموضوعين ..

كل المودة

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه اخوي شبكة على الدمج* 
*جهود ما ننحرم منها*  
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق  ..*

----------


## SKULL SMILE

يسلموووووووووووو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكوورة على الصور

----------


## khozam

يسلموووووووووووو

على الوجبات الخفيفة

تحياتي

----------

